# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά καναρινιών χρώματος

## nikosman

απο σεπτεμβρη σκεφτομαι για αγορα καναρινιων χρωματος(κοκκινα, αχατες ,οπαλ ,τοπαζιο κτλ) .... ποια ρατσα μου προτεινετε ? ποιες υπαρχουν βασικα και τι περιποιηση θελουν(σε γενικες γραμμες).

θα με βοηθουσατε πολυ αν μου απανταγατε!!!!!

----------


## jk21

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...84%CE%BF%CF%82

εγω θα σου προτεινα κατι που δεν απαιτει για να διατηρει τα στανταρ της ρατσας ,μεγαλο διαστημα χορηγησης χρωστικης αλλα πρωτα απο ολα να ειναι ενα που θα σου αρεσει πολυ ωστε να σε εμπνεει να ασχοληθεις μαζι του συστηματικα !

----------


## panos70

Εγω ξεκινησα με μωσαικα και κατεληξα και στα κοκκινα ((χιονε και εντονα),νομιζω πως μου αρεσουν περισοτερο τα κοκκινα γιατι απο μικρα ειναι κοκκινα ενω τα μωσαικα πρεπει να γινουν 5 με 6 μηνων για να δειξουν το χρωμα τους,ολα εχουν την ομορφια τους αναλογος τη αρεσει σε εσενα,αυτο που θα σου προτεινω ειναι οτι οποια και να διαλεξεις να κοιταξεις να μην ειναι δυσευρετα για να εχεις επιλογες απο αρκετα πουλια οταν  χρειαστεις να κανεις ενα νεο ζευγαρι η να παρεις ενα νεο πουλι,και να ξερεις οτι τα καναρινια χρωματος (ρατσας,τα μη μπασταρδα) ειναι αιδονοφωνα και δεν κελαιδανε πολυ δυνατα οπως τα ντοποια η τα ντιμπραντο,η επιλογη δικη σου

----------


## nikosman

πανο ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!!
απο φωνες δεν εχω προβλημα μου αρκουν αυτα που λενε!!!
μαλλον για κοκκινα εντονα σκεφτομαι....

----------


## panos70

Aν σου αρεσει ο παραγοντας κοκκινο τοτε παρε τα κοκκινα να τα ευχαριστηθεις,απλα να ξερεις πως στο ζευγαρι παει ενα εντονο κι ενα χιονε

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι παει ετσι Πανο??
ειναι σαν τα λευκα κυριαρχα με τα υπολειπομενα??
εχουμε θνησιμοτητα νεοσσων??

----------


## mgerom

Στην ουσία εκείνο που χρειάζεται, είναι ένα μαλακόπτερο να ζευγαρώσει με ένα σκληρού πτερώματος.
Επειδή τα έντονα που "κυκλοφορούν" σε ποσοστό κοντά στο 90% είναι σκληρόπτερα και με την ίδια αναλογία τα χιονέ είναι μαλακόπτερα, 
η συμβουλή του Πάνου έχει βάση.
 Δυό μαλακόπτερα σαν ζευγάρι ,δίνουν απογόνους που πιθανότατα θα παρουσιάζουν κύστες.
Δυό σκληρόπτερα σαν ζευγάρι συχνά δίνουν απογόνους με προβλήματα σκελετού, με κενά στο πτέρωμα,και με κάποιες άλλες γενετικές ανωμαλίες που κάποιες φορές δημιουργούν θνησιμότητα ακόμα και απο το αυγό.

----------


## nikosman

μπραβο παιδια αυτα θελω να μου πειτε!!! πως τα ξεχωριζω?

----------


## mgerom

Οπτικά.H διαφορά είναι εμφανής.

----------


## nikosman

κοκκινο εντονο με αχατη κοκκινο θα εχω 50% αχατες και 50% εντονα???

----------


## mgerom

ΟΧΙ Νικόλα. Δεν δουλεύει έτσι η γενετική.Αυτό το ζευγάρωμα δεν θα δώσει καθαρούς απογόνους.
Το κόκκινο(έντονο ή χιονέ) είναι ένα λιποχρωμικό πουλί.Ο Αχάτης είναι ένα καναρίνι μελανίνης.
Δεν επιτρέπεται αυτό το ζευγάρωμα.
http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/09/...1%CF%84%CE%B1/

----------


## nikosman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


αυτο ειναι ενα πουλακι 4 μηνων που αγορασα απο εναν φιλο πριν λιγες μερες.....

εχει μαλακά φτερα ειναι ομως χιονε???
δεν του εχει δωσει ποτε χρωστικη παρα μονο αυτη την αθλια κοκκινη βιταμίνη

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι καποια ρατσα η απλο καναρινακι???

----------


## nikosman

δεν ξερω.....

----------


## mitsman

γιατι μοιαζει με κοινο καναρινακι!!
θα μας πει ο κ.Μακης που ειναι ειδικος επι του θεματος!

----------


## nikosman

> γιατι μοιαζει με κοινο καναρινακι!!
> θα μας πει ο κ.Μακης που ειναι ειδικος επι του θεματος!



ναι πιστευω οτι ο κ.Μακης ειναι δασκαλος σε αυτα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κοιτα να δεις..
Ο κ.Μακης ειναι οντως δασκαλος και παραδιδει σεμιναρια αν θελει..
ΑΛΛΑ... απο φωτογραφιες ειναι δυσκολο ακομη και για αυτον πιστευω!!!
Για ποιο λογο σε ενδιαφερει αν  ειναι με μαλακα φτερα η οχι??
Δεν θα βγαλεις τιποτα απο το ζευγαρωμα του με ενα "σκληροφτερο"..
και παλι κοινα καναρινακια θα ειναι!!
γιατι σιγουρα αυτο το πουλι δεν ειναι λιποχρωμικο!!!

----------


## nikosman

το πουλακι το πηρα απλα επειδη μου αρεσε.....
αν ειναι χιονε θα το βαλω με εντονο για ρατσα αν οχι θα τα κρατησω και θα το βαλω για κοινα....

----------


## mitsman

το εντονο η χιονε παιζει ρολο οταν τα πουλια ειναι λιποχρωμικα!!
Αυτο το πουλη φερει μελανινη!!
Οποτε δεν βγαζεις πουλια ρατσας..αφου ειναι κοινο κανρινακι!!!
οποτε θα το ζευγαρωσεις με κοινο καναρινακι!!!
ειναι οντως πολυ ομορφο,..
εχω και εγω ενα παρομοιο... μοιαζουν παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## nikosman

οκ κανενα προβλημα!!!  αρα πρεπει να κανω οικονομια για να αγορασω και κανενα ρατσα....

μηπως ξερει κανενας ποσο πανε οι τιμες στα ζευγαρια?

----------


## mitsman

απο πετ σοπ 90-100 ευρω το ζευγαρι να υπολογιζεις!!
τωρα αν πας σε εκτροφεα απο 70-οσο θες!!
αν ειναι βαθμολογημενα τα πουλια ανεβαινουν πολυ οι τιμες!!

----------


## mgerom

Το νέο αίμα είναι σε καλές βάσεις. Μπράβο παιδιά. Οσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο λιγότερο θα αναφέρεστε σε ονόματα
και οι περιορισμένες γνώσεις του Μάκη, δεν θα σας φαίνονται επιπέδου "δασκάλου".
Οι γνώσεις σας θα καλύπτουν τα ερωτηματικά και δεν θα τα έχετε ανάγκη, παρά μόνο σε ιδιαίτερες περιπτώσεις.
Το πουλάκι αν δεν είχε τις μαύρες περιοχές στο φτερό θα μπορούσε να πεί κανείς οτι είναι ένα Γερμανικό σκουφάτο
 σε κόκκινο λιπόχρωμικό φόντο που δεν έχει "βαφτεί" καλά. 
Ευκαιρία για ένα ψάξιμο.Τι είναι Γερμανικό ; Ποιά τα πρότυπά του κ.λ.π  http://www.poc.gr/ar8ra.htm
Θα βρείτε άρθρο --Καναρίνι Huppe Allemand--
Πριν φτάσει κανείς στις τιμές, πρέπει να γνωρίζει ΤΙ ζητάει και ΤΙ του προσφέρεται.
Μάθε για την ποικιλία που θέλεις να αποκτήσεις, συζήτησέ το με όσους περισσότερους μπορείς για να μάθεις λεπτομέριες
 και μετά επισκέψου τις εκθέσεις που γίνονται τον χειμώνα κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## nikosman

η ρατσα που θελω να φτιαξω ζευγαρι ειναι τα κοκκινα αρα οπως μου ειπατε πρεπει να βρω ενα κοκκινο εντονο και ενα χιονε ....
σωστα?

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως Νικο!!!Οπως ειναι στην φωτο του αβαταρ του κ.Μακη!!!

----------


## xXx

στο ποστ μου http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1 μπορείς να δεις πολύ κοντινές φωτογραφίες και να καταλάβεις τις διαφορές έντονου και χιονέ

----------


## nikosman

οκ τωρα καταλαβα....
τα χιονε και τα εντονα θελουν την ιδια διαχείριση (απο χρωστικη εννοω)??ποια ειναι αυτη???

----------


## xXx

ναι την ίδια διαχείριση θέλουνε με τη χρωστική

----------


## panos70

Δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να τα γνωρισεις απλα θελουν καλη χρωστικη στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας,και ιδια συμπριφορα οπως ολα τα καναρινια

----------


## nikosman

πηγα σημερα να ψαξω για χρωστικη να δω αν μπορω να βρω ευκολα και σε τι τιμη και δεν ειχαν 3 πετ σοπ στο αιγαλεω ....

αν καποιος ξερει και που πουλανε η αν μπορει να μου βρει σε χαμηλες τιμες ας μου στειλει μνμ.

θελω να τα εχω ολα ετοιμα γιατι τον Οκτώβρη θα προχωρήσω σε αγορα ζευγαριου ...

----------


## xXx

αν τα πουλιά δεν είναι φετινά γεννημένα και αν δεν πρόκειται να τα κατεβάσεις σε διαγωνισμό ποιος ο λόγος να τους δώσεις χρωστική??

----------


## nikosman

θα ειναι φετινα !!!

----------


## xXx

εάν δεν πρόκειται να τα κατεβάσεις σε διαγωνισμό ποιος ο λόγος να επιβαρύνεις τα πουλιά με βάψιμο??

----------


## mitsman

ΚΑι παλι αν δεν εχεις σκοπο να α κατεβασεις σε καποιο διαγωνισμο, μπορεις να μην τα επιβαρυνεις τα πουλακια με χρωστικες!!!
αλλα να κανεις οτι μπορεις με την διατροφη του!!!
βεβαια αν θες να βλεπεις κατι πολυ ωραιο και εντονο οπως στους διαγωνισμους, δεν εχεις παρα να παρεις μια χρωστικη...
υπαρχουν πολλες στο εμποριο... ψαξε και σιγουρα θα βρεις!!

----------


## nikosman

οκ παιδια καταλαβα !!!
πες ομως οτι θελω να δωσω χρωστικη θα δινω ολο τον χρονο για να ειναι οπως στις εκθεσεις η μονο απο την μερα που γενιουνται μεχρι την πτερορια???

----------


## mitsman

* Oropharma Can-tax*

Ριξε μια ματια εδω...

----------


## xXx

εξαρτάται τι πουλιά θες να βάψεις...δεν βάφονται όλα τα πουλιά από την ίδια μέρα....πάντα μιλάω για πουλιά ράτσας...αν πρόκειται για κοινά τα βάφεις όποτε θέλεις

----------


## panos70

Η απλη η χρωστικη η ελαφρια εχει 9 ευρω τα 150ml ενω η δυνατη εχει 25 ευρω τα 100ml,αλλα βαζεις πολυ λιγη ποσοτητα και στην ουσια συμφερει

----------


## nikosman

δηλαδη τα 100 γραμμαρια φτανουν για 1 πουλι 1 χρονο η παραπανω???

----------


## mitsman

υπολογισε οτι βαζεις 1 γραμμαριο χρωστικης στα 100 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης>
Το ενα καναρινι πρεπει να καταναλωνει ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου αυγοτροφη την ημερα, δηλαδη περιπου 5 γραμμαρια και πολλα λεω...
Οποτε με 1 γραμμαριο χρωστικης βγαζεις 20 μερες..
με 100 γραμμαρια χρωστικης 2000 μερες...
πως το βλεπεις???
χα χα χα.... ελπιζω μονο να τα λεω σωστα!!!!

----------


## jk21

ο ΝΙΚΟς εχει λιγα πουλακια .αν βαλει τη χρωστικη μεσω αυγοτροφης προφανως πρεπει να της προσθεσει και το νερο στο οποιο θα εχει διαλυθει η χρωστικη .αυτο την κανει να χαλα πολλυ πιο συντομα .αρα ειτε πρεπει να διαλυει ποσοτητα πολυ κατω του γραμμαριου ωστε η αυγοτροφη να μην πηγαινει χαμενη ,ειτε να χορηγει τη χρωστικη μεσω νερου αλλα και παλι σε μικρες ποσοτητες.ειτε να υπολογισει μια φορα μια στανταρ ποσοτητα με ζυγαρια ακριβειας αλλουνου και να την επαναλαμβανει με το ματι (αν ειναι δυνατον ) ειτε να παρει ζυγαρια ο ιδιος.στη θεση του και ειδικα αν δεν προκειται να αποκτησει περισσοτερα πουλακια και ακομη ειδικοτερα αν δεν τα κατεβασει σε διαγωνισμο ,θα προτιμουσα να προσπαθησω (οχι φυσικα με ιδανικα αποτελεσματα) να βαψω τα πουλακια με φυσικες χρωστικες ( παπρικα στην αυγοτροφη ,κοκκινη πιπερια σαν προσφερομενο λαχανικο σε καθημερινη βαση , καποια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη που ηδη θα εχει ποσοτητα χρωστικης μεσα κλπ (ή και φτιαχτη )  που αντι νερο θα προστιθουμε παντζαροζουμο το οποιο θα ειναι αρκετα πυκνο αφου θα εχουμε εξατμισει το μεγαλυτερο μερος νερου 
εναλλακτικα μπορει να φτιαχνει περισσοτερη αυγοτροφη με προσθηκη χρωστικης απο οσο χρειαζεται σε 3-4 μερες που κρατιεται σε ψυγειο μια ξηρη που της εχει προστεθει υγρασια ,και να την χωριζει μεριδες που θα διατηρουνται στην καταψυξη

----------


## nikosman

χρηση θα κανω μεσω νερου που νομιζω μετα απο 4 μερες στο ψυγειο ειναι για πεταμα, ε?
αν φτιαξω πολυ συμπυκνωμένο πατζαροζουμο μπορω να το βαζω στο νερο???

----------


## jk21

για το παντζαροζουμο μπορω να σου απαντησω που ξερω οτι ναι μπορεις να το βαζεις στο νερο και σταδιακα για να το συνηθισουν ,να το πυκνωνεις κιολας αρκετα .ομως για  3-4 μερες στο ψυγειο και μετα πεταμα .παντως αραιωμενο δεν θα εχεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα παροχης .εγω θα σου προτεινα ομως να το βαζεις πυκνο στην αυγοτροφη μεσω απορροφησης του απο καποια ποσοτητα κουσκους    ή ρασκ . εκει θα μπορουσες να αναμιξεις και παπρικα (κοκκινο γλυκο πιπερι )  αλλα και το καυτερο (καγιεν κοκκινο  πιπερι http://www.cayennepepper.info/health...ne-pepper.html    ) που δεν ενοχλει απο οτι ξερω τα πουλια και εχει οπως και η παπρικα αλλα και η κοκκινες πιπεριες πολλα θετικα σαν υγιεινη τροφη 
δες και εδω

http://www.petcaregt.com/birdcare/Red-Canary.html

επισης μπορεις να δινεις αν βρεθουν στην κατοχη σου σκουρα μουρα ή βατομουρα

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω ξεκινησα με κοκκινα καναρινια(εντονα κ χιονε)φετος.τα πουλια ειναι υπεροχα.εβγαλα καπου 30 πουλακια.ειναι ευκολα πουλια.χρωστικη δεινω οπως πρεπει κ βλεπω κ ποσο αντεχουν ωστε να γινουν οσο ποιο κοκκινα γινετε..δεν ειχα ποτε καποιο προβλημα..

χρωστικη δεινω μονο στην αυγοτροφη κ την κανω με ρασκ..τα πουλια βαφονται μια χαρα.δεν εχουν καποιο προβλημα..

----------


## mitsman

Να ρωτησω κατι εντελως ασχετο που ισως (το πιο πιθανο) να γελασετε μαζι μου!!!
Εχει σημασια αν ειναι χιονε το αρσενικο η το θυληκο??
Δηλαδη θα προτιμουσαμε αρσενικο εντονο και θηλυκο χιονε για παραδειγμα  η το αντστροφο??
και αν ναι για ποιο λογο??

----------


## xXx

όχι δεν έχει καμία σημασία

----------


## panos70

Βλεπεις ποιο σου αρεσει σαν αρσενικο (κελαηδεμα στησιμο ενεργεια κ.λ.π) και το αγοράζεις και μετα ψαχνεις για το αντιστοιχο θηλυκο....εμενα για παραδειγμα και τα δυο αρσενικα μου ειναι χιονε και η μια θηλυκια εντονη

----------

